# Pokemon: Master Champion (log)



## TrainerWalker (Oct 1, 2020)

This is where I will be posting updates to my Pokémon TTRPG. If you want to ask questions or get involved, you can use this thread or PM me directly.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 1, 2020)

Currently, work is underway on the Move Index and the Pokedex. After that, we will completely finish fleshing out pokemon battling, try and simplify it while keeping it intact, and then speed it up for table-top play. After that will come more character customization, specifically Trainer Classes (I need to rework the whole system). It will be a sort-of point-buy system, where you earn a certain number of points and gain access to different evolutionary paths that require a certain amount of Trainer Credit. After we finish that bundle of joy, next is the Pokémon spawning, where on the map exactly do certain pokemon show and what levels and what moves, NPC trade locations and interactions, in-game currency to use at PokeMarts, Gym Leaders and their teams (Bouncer Trainers and the teams of their pokemon as well, and the GL's pokemon also). Then, we will create the Quest Card system, find and add a lot of cannon quests from the handheld GSC/RBY games, create a certain amount of custom ones, fleshing and development of each one. After that will be development for the Event cards, where randomly generated events may happen (if I decide to keep this function in). Next would be Rivals, their individual progression according to the player that chooses the Rival, and how the Rival should interact with the board/world as well. (there will be six total rivals, as there can be a total of only 6 players). Then we need to decide which locations will be included on the main board, which will need to be their own separate pieces (like caves, certain rooms or dungeons, etc.). And of course, development of the art for the board, the pokemon, the trainers, and everything else. This, ladies and gentlemen, is my magnum opus, and I have been working hard on it for many months already. Stay tuned to receive updates and replies to your questions!


----------



## Figment (Oct 9, 2020)

This looks really great so far, I would honestly like to help in any way I can.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello Figment! Thanks for taking interest in my project! Right now I'm looking for people to help gather information, so if you're fairly knowledgeable concerning Pokémon GSC/RGBY, I may accept your offer to help. That being said, since it is my passion project I would need to see all the work you do, see the sources you use for the information, and approve of each work you complete. Before you've begun working with me and my other Dev, we would like to meet you(Discord or Facebook, etc.), ask some questions, and determine which task you are more suited for. If you are still interested, you can PM me here and we can discuss how we'll go from there!


----------



## Lord Blord (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello I'm the only other Dev guy I'm creating the TTRPG pokedex. I'm currently done with the pokedex


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello everyone! Today is another day for creation! As for the creation of this project, work is always underway! Today I'm working on the Move Index. Work has been steady, and I have been hustling when I am given the chance. Right now, I am on move #86/251. If I can continue at this rate, the Move Index will be complete by the end of this month. After that, I should be able to make the Status Conditions and Ailments relatively quick (one or two days maybe). I can't wait to have this stuff done so we can begin the process of actually creating the board, the cards and sheets needed to run the session. Well, I hope you guys are as excited as I am about this. Again, if you find interest in this project and feel that you want to take part, PM me or Lord Blord and we can discuss the steps from there. Thanks for reading until the end, and until next time.
-Trainer Walker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 20, 2020)

Good afternoon! Today is another day for creation! Today I've had a pretty good opportunity to work on a lot of moves in the Move Index. Currently on my break I counted how many moves are completed. 112 of 251, or 112/251, almost half way done! I am pretty excited about this, and I hope you are too. For a few days I was experiencing a delay in production mostly because of the move 'Hidden Power'. Its function is probably the most unique, and its description the longest, than any other move I've made. However I was able to complete the move being reasonably confident, and I've since made 20+ moves. I hope you guys are excited about the progress, because I certainly am! Keep on checking up on our progress!
p.s. I ended on #129/251, officially putting me over half way done! Heck yea!
-Trainer Walker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 29, 2020)

Good morning everyone! Today is another day for creation! Today new work begins on new pieces of the project! Earlier I gave a brief description of what tasks we need to accomplish to be closer to a workable demonstration. However recently I've made a new and improved list of tasks, and this has allowed us to zero in on exactly what needs to be completed, where we are on each part, and who is working on what. Our work is published as a google document when we're done, allowing us to edit them at any time. This is ideal for production.

The Pokedex has been completed! This is the first pivotal step in the process of creating this project from scratch! Now the Moves Index should be the next thing to be complete, which means Lord Blord, the other developer, will be working on a new task starting today. Whenever I finish the Move Index, I will be working on a new task as well. Of course, I will continue to give updates on the status of the project, what's been completed and what's being worked on! Today I will be trying my best to complete as many moves as I can, so that perhaps I can finish by next Monday! Would be perfect to begin production on something new in the beginning of the week!

Thank you to whoever read this far, and like every week, if you're interested or have any questions, don't hesitate to PM me, email me or comment on this thread so that we can get in touch! I will be back later this afternoon to leave my status report. I hope everyone has a fantastic morning or evening, and for now that's it!
-TrainerWalker


----------



## Lord Blord (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello it is I the other dev the new project I started working on is the pokemon spawn locations. This includes where pokemon spawn, when do they spawn aka Nocturnal Pokemon/Morning Pokemon. It will also includes where to find/Restore Fossil pokemon. The Pokemon can be found using headbutt on trees. Also there's surfing, fishing, and what pokemon you can get at the casinos. Lastly It also will include where to find the trainers that either give away Pokemon/Eggs or Trainers that trade with you.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning everyone! Of course, it's another day for creation! Alright, so Lord Blord is approximately halfway done with Pokémon Habitats, which is pretty exciting news. Soon, we'll have all the core mechanics of the game down and ready to simulate. The project piece I've been working on - the Moves Index - is almost complete! While I finished the rough draft, I need to go through it all and edit it so I know the information is correct. Another thing that has sprung up is a Legend or Key for us to use on all of our project pieces, telling us what font we should be using and for which words, which things deserve italics and which deserve bold letters, etc, so that we don't look at each project piece with different fonts, sizes and special effects.

Additionally, after the Move Index is edited, I will add one last feature there - Move Categories. This will properly section which moves belong to which category, such as Binding Moves, Trapping Moves, OHKO Moves, so on. Adding this section will enable us to view entirely the kinds of moves there are, since some moves are very similar to others. Now that all the moves have finally been drafted, I can set my eyes on my next project piece, which is the Status Conditions and Ailments page. That shouldn't take very long at all, so after that I plan to finally tackle Pokémon Generation, so we can finally flesh out the process of pokemon spawning in the wild.

We've been working on this project since late August. While it feels like we're making incredibly slow progress, if you were to see the work we've accomplished, you'd be astonished. No effort spared. Day and night, we are here, slowly piecing together our dream for this game. I hope you guys believe in our ability to make this thing as much as our hope to make it a reality. Thank you for reading this far! Have a wonderful day!

-TrainerWalker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Nov 18, 2020)

Good morning everyone! This week has been absolutely crazy - at my job, I've had to break up TWO fights in just three days! These dang kids want to tear each other apart apparently. Well, enough about that. Today is another day for creation! We're underway with making the new P:MC Text Key, which has been going very well. Lord Blord and I are working closely to make sure that the Key we make is comprehensive and all inclusive.

Other than that, work is still underway with editing the Move Index and Pokedex. We are eager to see significant progress in these coming weeks, and we'll continue to leave updates every week for those of you who are casually watching its development. I can't wait to show off our finished product. Thank you for reading, and have a wonderful day!

-TrainerWalker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Dec 7, 2020)

Good evening everyone! Today is another day for creation. The Move Index is complete and now we're beginning work on the Status Conditions and Ailments Listicle. I'm pretty certain this will be done very soon, possibly by the end of the week. After I'm finished with the Listicle, I will begin work on the Items Index. Lord Blord is busy still working on Pokémon Habitats, that being said he has done a nice amount of work. He finished his rough draft and now he's working on his final draft, which should be done soon as well. Of course, we're working on the project whenever we get the chance and recently, with the holidays and such, we've been falling a bit behind. We're still trying our best to manifest our dreams into reality with this game. I hope that we can be done soon, as Blord and I have discussed the implications of the materials we're making, and how we can use it for all sorts of future projects, including a possible DnD campaign and future add-ons we have in mind to our board game.

Other than that, nothing else has really changed. Like always, if you have any questions or interests, leave your thoughts with us. Have any suggestions or concerns? Send me a message, and we can talk! I'm active every day, contrary to the frequency of posts I make. I seriously can't wait to share the finished product with you guys. Thank you to those of you who read to this point, and have a fantastic day!

-TrainerWalker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Dec 16, 2020)

Good evening everyone! This is a lot later than I would usually write one of these but oh well. Today is another day for creation! Today and yesterday, Lord Blord and I have been making marvelous progress toward the... wait for it... Trainer Classes! Yes, that's right, Blord and I are working on the Trainer Classes and developing the whole process, which hasn't been touched since almost four months ago. It's been ages, so he and I decided to work on it together. At first we sought to make quick and easy work, but then we noticed the opportunity to truly delve into Pokémon cultures, habitats, and a lot of natural phenomena. So, we're making sure to be on the same page when making any decisions. It's really becoming something that might take a little longer than initially expected. But it's also becoming something we could have never imagined alone.


Thanks for tuning in this week, or whenever you are, and have a wonderful evening wherever you are.

-TrainerWalker and Lord Blord


----------



## Ys_ (Dec 16, 2020)

That sounds really creative! So would the different classes affect the playability?


----------



## TrainerWalker (Dec 16, 2020)

Ysabel said:


> That sounds really creative! So would the different classes affect the playability?


Hello Ysabel! To answer your question, yes, the different classes do affect the certain playability aspects of the game, such as some classes being universally available for trainers to acquire like the Cyclist or Jogger that enable a player to move faster, or more specialized classes like the Beauty/Gentleman which have dominion over Normal type pokemon and those type of pokemon under their control receive +1 stage in all stats and an additional +1 stage in SP. ATK, and they have the ability to craft Love Balls, and even have an increased stats when interacting with a trainer of the opposite sex. As you can imagine, the classes will be highly personalized and specialized. On top of classes, we're making something that we can only compare to the Feat of Dungeons and Dragons, which we like to call a Title. Titles are like classes, because once you earn a title you become better in doing a specific thing. For instance, having the 'College Graduate' title enables players to become scientists of a certain field, like Botany, Paleontology, Mammalogy, Ornithology, and a few more. There is also the highly coveted Champion Title, which enables a trainer to access certain end-game items and locations which are exclusive to the Champion of the Regions of Kanto and Johto.

Trainer Classes are very much like the evolutions of Pokémon, and this concept was devised from the apparent fact that human beings are pokemon too, and we liked this idea a lot. We also noticed how there were certain types of trainers, like Pokémon types, and we thought to make something very special and unique to our project.


----------



## Ys_ (Dec 18, 2020)

That's really neat! I like the uniqueness of the classes :) and your take on humans being like Pokémon.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks! It's a pretty unique stance, and although it's been explored before, I don't think it was actually fully addressed, which is what I plan to do with one of the quests we add in.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning, everyone! Wow, has it been awhile - just over a month's time since our last update. Regardless - today is another day for creation.

The interruptions in the development of Pokemon: Master Champion have been causing a massive decrease in productivity in these last few weeks, but there are many things to blame, and I could lay those things all on the table here - however, instead of wasting our time doing that, I want to share what we plan to do with the Trainer Classes, how we've been improving upon the concept, and take a moment to share the details. So, let's get into it.

Trainer Classes were originally supposed to be very, very simple - no more than 20, at most. But, as we started to look deeper into personalization and different roles for different classes, we realized the potentiality to really customize the experience of someone in the world of Pokemon truly having the freedom to either settle down or never settle down. This is why we've added an 'Auxiliary Class' function. It's essentially a skill trade that any person can choose to learn and use alongside their other classes, like biking, jogging, or classes that we considered to be more like occupations or jobs that just about anybody could become. Some of these Auxiliary classes will generate Pokedollars on a daily basis in exchange for shortened travel distances to basically signify that the player's time is being divided between their job and their actual free time. This would give inherent edges over non-working players, such as having enough Pokedollars to buy revives and potions and pokeballs at a much higher and sustainable rate than trainers who need to win their pokedollars from battling - but some of these occupational classes aren't available to all trainers - or not at first. Some require the trainer to be at a certain level, to indicate age requirements. There are some that require a Title in order to acquire as well, indicating job requirements.

Having multiple of these Auxiliary classes could be a benefit if done for a specific purpose, such as raising money for some certain goal - but it could also have an obvious impact on your ability to keep up with your peers, as one occupation may only require so much time, but multiple will require exponentially more. The players' movement will lessen and lessen until there is no more movement to decrease. At which point, the player would be unable to move and unable to accept any more classes or quests. The player would also lose the ability to advance themselves further into additional classes, even if they're not Auxiliary - the Trainer just simply does not have enough time to train at that point. But if done for a short while, this could allow players to save up money to buy certain things and get ahead that way - at the cost of playability. This function is best used having only one of these occupations, keeping it for awhile as you progress through the game, and eventually dropping it when you are making enough pokedollars that you needn't worry about making any more.

Additionally, we started the development of 'Trainer Lines', which are basically tech trees for trainers. In the beginning, the player chooses what kind of kid trainer they become. This helps determine the options available to the player later on in the playthrough. As they do things such as quests, battles, catching and exploring, they will earn 'Trainer Credit'. This is a currency used by the player to advance themselves into another trainer class that is available to them from the trainer line they chose from. Certain stronger classes will require much more TC than others, and some may require very little as it is more of a complimentary class in the trainer line. The paths for these trainers aren't exactly linear - trainers can choose different combinations of classes in their trainer lines depending on the trainer line they've chosen. Some lines allow you to train in all aspects of its field, whereas some require you to choose one class or another. This adds to the truly customizable function of the trainer classes. To go along with the Trainer Lines, we've also inserted a Tier system - to determine which classes come before or after other classes. There are currently a total of five tiers: Tier 0-4. Tier 0 classes are the 'Kid Trainer' classes, the ones you choose in the very start of the game. Then there are the Tier 1's, which are basically still kids but in the process of growing. Tier 2 are teenagers, Tier 3 are adults, and Tier 4 are either retired or just older trainers.

Well, if you've read this far, you have my gratitude. I have such amazing support from you guys, it keeps me working on this dream to make it reality. Let me have your feedback, if you want to give it, good or bad. You can either comment here or message me directly, either way is acceptable. Thank you for tuning in this week! Just to clarify about the beginning, the 'interruptions' we've been experiencing have been more distractions than anything, ranging from a ramp-up of productivity at my job, disabling my ability to work on this project while I'm at my job, and all the political nonsense that has captivated me since mid-December. Despite the distractions, I have not forgotten the months of work already done, and I have not forgotten the vision for this game I had back in July of 2020. This game will be completed, even if it takes me years of time to do so. If you'll be patient with me, I will deliver to you a finished product that will only continue to grow larger with more time.

I've been considering the possibility of taking a lot of this work and making another, smaller project - one with a lot more DnD aspects than this TTRPG that we've been producing. But I don't exactly want to take away even more from the productivity of the P:MC project. Let me know if you are interested in seeing the development of a smaller, more simpler Role-playing centered pokemon game.

Thank you for your time and your interest in our project. I'll see you next week!
-Trainer Walker


----------



## Lord Blord (Feb 3, 2021)

Good evening everyone I haven't posted anything here in a while so I'll just give a little update on what I've been working on for the past couple of months. I've been working on the actual Pokemon Habitats of the board game which is taking me awhile since I'm doing that and, juggling trainer classes as well. Pokemon Habitats is basically where every pokemon spawns, and its frequency. I've included every spawn location that any one pokemon spawns across all the games so now there's a lot of pokemon to be found on each route. I also try to keep in mind pokemon with predator and prey relationships, and just like the games there will be morning, and nocturnal pokemon. This is Lord Blord hope you have a great day and see you in a couple of months. Maybe sooner just depends peace.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey guys! - Good Afternoon! Coming at ya' with a quick post! Today is another day for creation!! 

Today will be an excellent day for some progress of the certification of Trainer Classes, and we plan to make a prototype Trainer Credits system so we can start setting this stuff up. We plan to have that all done today, or at least have the major groundwork laid out. I've also been researching and looking into pokemon catch mechanics again, and what's amazingly convenient about that is the fact that our *Lord* and _Savior, _*Butterfree*, has a lot of expertise in that topic, and they've been working extensively recently into all the different aspects of Pokémon Crystal's catch mechanics, which for the most part, I am also using. I've also been corresponding with Butterfree about certain aspects of those formulas and tidbits of information, and I just want to thank them highly for their amazing help and their profound willingness to take time out of their day to explain JavaScript to me - a simpleton with no former scriptwriting experience. Thank you so much, not just for this time, but every time you've decided to help out not just me, but every member of these forums. We look to you with a lot of admiration and respect because of your dedication! Not to mention that this very space here was brought together by you! You've mentored and guided us to work on our passion projects and little hobbies for many, many years, and although I have not been here for any significant amount of time, you've shown exactly why this forum is alive and well today after so many years of operation. I can't thank you enough. There are times I just wanna quit, just wanna drop the crap in my hands and go play an already finished game. But it's people like you that give me the boosts I need to stay focused on my passion. I can't thank you enough for that!

So, after we finish those Trainer Classes and set a template for the Trainer Credits, we're going to go back and finish fleshing out the pokemon Catch Mechanics for our Pokémon: Master Champion tabletop roleplaying game. After that, I'm probably going to begin work again on the Items Index, then go back and make sure all the Trainer Classes that use items get them. We're moving in clusters, back and forth, making sure we get down every detail we want in our game. As for our other developer, Lord Blord, he's been working hard on the same Pokémon Habitats documents when he and I aren't working together on the Trainer Classes. He's said he has made some significant progress, and he's been spending a lot of time on it. Hopefully that can be finished up soon.

Thank you all for reading through until the end. I want to thank Butterfree again for the opportunity to dwell in this space and have the chance to share with all of you this project of ours. It is my hope that we can finish this project by the end of this year, but we've yet to see a feasible timeframe for completion. As always, I ask for your patience while we toil away. I'll be back here next week for an update!

-TrainerWalker


----------



## Ys_ (Feb 5, 2021)

That sounds great! Really interesting and complete. Habitats and catch mechanics are not something I really think about so it's awesome to see your dedication!


----------



## TrainerWalker (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you @Ysabel  for your kind words and continual support. It wasn't something we really thought about either until we went in depth over all the different mechanics in the game. Of course when we noticed they would be an integral role to our project, we knew that we wanted to do it and do it right.

Recently our dedication has been lying elsewhere. Not particularly because we've lost motivation or inspiration, but primarily because life has its own plans for us, sometimes. My colleague and I live here in Texas - and if you're privy to the on goings of the United States, you would have come to know that our region was completely frozen over for an entire week. Our power was out, water wasn't working, transportation was nearly impossible, and when we did get our water back, we weren't allowed to use it for three more days! In total, we probably lost an entire 7 days worth of worktime.

Now, would that time have been spent working on our project? Maybe, maybe not. Let me explain that, too.

We've recently been at an impasse where I go to work, have every moment taken from me at my job, and I go home tired and stressed. I personally feel in those times that if I were to work on the project, I may overlook details or not create as passionately as I do when I have the free time to do so either at work or on days that I don't work. It's been a combination of factors that have been interfering with our productivity. This marks two months in a row of low productivity. It is sad, and shameful, but I haven't given up. I'm being completely honest when I say that we still talk about the project, every day - we still have new ideas, we still have the desire to make this game. Nothing other than the time we've had available has changed. I'm hoping to make a schedule for us to work on the project, and not just a list of things that need to be done. I'm thinking that if I avoid mainly working on the project while I'm at work, I might be able to accomplish a lot more. My job has been ever-changing since the beginning of the year, and that's why the work pace has come to a grinding halt.

That being said, I want to take a moment and thank the work of Lord Blord. His research and dedication parallels mine, and I find it absolutely invaluable. We're hoping to pick up where we left off - the Camper class - as it's being specially looked at since it was made a long time ago when a different set of rules were in place, and it had too much power in comparison to the other trainer classes. We're going to shave off quite a bit, then put it back in the Trainer Classes worksheet. I hope to do this today or tomorrow, as it shouldn't take too long at all.

It's been a really tough struggle. I'm hoping that we can finally come out on top. Remember: Today's another day for creation! 

-TrainerWalker


----------



## TrainerWalker (Mar 6, 2021)

Good Evening Everyone,

This is a lot later than I would usually send out these updates, but a lot has changed since last I updated. Unfortunately friends, I lost my job working as a Drill Instructor at a DAP School, and the saddest part about that possibly is that this very account is made with a picture I took on the first day of this job, and the email I was given by the school district. Very soon, this email account will be erased and thereby this account will be erased as well. That being said, I have successfully transferred all necessary documents from my work email to my personal email before I was even advised. A lot could be said to explain what happened at my job... but I will opt to say that family drama and work drama don't make a good combination. Even if I have to make a new account and make a new thread, I will do what I have to so I may stay in this community and continue working on my project. Of course, since last Thursday (02/25/2021), I have been unemployed, yet I haven't spent any time on the P:MC project at all whereas Lord Blord has finished working on all of Kanto's Pokemon Spawning Locations. He's been putting a lot of work in recently and as of late has been the sole worker on the project. I do admit that a large amount of passion has been lost due to a lot of factors, the main ones being my depressive moodiness and self-destructiveness combined with recent major events and a long time of stress build-up from a ton of different things.

That being said... I still have not given up. Tonight I'm going to work on and finish the Camper Class, and start working on the next Classes. I am going to update some documents, including tasks that need to be completed, as we move forward with the project we find new things that need to be done. It's always fun that way, isn't it? Either way, that's how we like it - but what we'd really like is to get our game on the table and ready to play.

Thank you for your amazing and continual support everyone. Thank you for everything. And of course, today's always another day for creation!

-TrainerWalker


----------



## qenya (Mar 6, 2021)

TrainerWalker said:


> Very soon, this email account will be erased and thereby this account will be erased as well.


I think you can change your email address in the forum settings!

But I really hope things get better for you soon. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks for the concerns, Qenya! Butterfree reached out to me the other day and fixed my email issue, thank glob. Now I just have to change the picture, I feel like it's only right. Not sure when I will do it, though.

I would like to announce that as of 03/06/2021 I am being employed by none other than the nation's finest eatery - McDonald's! So, with my employment comes a bit of relief to my situation. I'm also going to be getting a car in these next few weeks, and with my new job being a Management position, things are looking up.

What does this mean for the project? It means brighter and better days - days where we can schedule the times we want to work on our project, and not have to rely on free time. With the Camper Class finally being done, we will move on with our own sets of individual tasks and then group tasks on days we both have time.

I look forward to sharing more progress with you guys soon! Stay updated and remember - Today's another day for creation! :D


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 9, 2021)

Glad you got your email fixed and found a new job! :D Hang in there!


----------



## Ys_ (Mar 10, 2021)

TrainerWalker said:


> My colleague and I live here in Texas - and if you're privy to the on goings of the United States, you would have come to know that our region was completely frozen over for an entire week. Our power was out, water wasn't working, transportation was nearly impossible, and when we did get our water back, we weren't allowed to use it for three more days! In total, we probably lost an entire 7 days worth of worktime.


Yeah, I heard about that. My best wishes!



TrainerWalker said:


> I'm thinking that if I avoid mainly working on the project while I'm at work, I might be able to accomplish a lot more.


Yeah, makes sense, better not to strain yourself and focus on the present task.

Sorry to hear you lost your job but glad you found a new one!


----------



## Lord Blord (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello!!!! Today is another day for creation. Due to some life events the other dev the has slowed down in production. But don't worry I'm doing my best so we don't lose any productivity. I started working on it at least 2-4 hours a day with a 2 hour minimum. I've finished all gen 1 habits spawns, and finished all the gen 2 routes. There were also custom spawning events I added like a fishing contest, I also expanded on pokemon spawning like for example route 21 is a ocean route that only spawned 2 pokemon so I added some new life to some locations. 
Well good bye have a great day.


----------



## Lord Blord (Oct 28, 2021)

we is back after a year hiatus sorry for our long departure. we are returning to our work after reorganizing our life.


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 28, 2021)

Good evening, everyone. After a little over a year, we are breaking the silence on this forum. It's been a very long 392 days or so since we've updated you on the development of this game. While Lord Blord made some progress on habitats while I was away entirely, work ended up halting after a few short months when I was going through so many different jobs. Now, after all this time, I've found myself unemployed.

But, all that means is that I have ample time to work on our ol' project here. And we're coming back with a mission!

Our first objective coming back will be revamping the combat system. At it's current state, combat between two veteran trainers would literally take weeks, since we don't have a computer with the equations specifically built. But, if we're able to find a way to accommodate and make our own sort of web page or application, we would be able to run our game quickly!

However, if we can't find a way to do that, we'll just have to reduce the equations complicated nature somehow by creating a new, smaller equation that is true to the original somehow. Either way, we're going to need some help from a mathematical genius. So, if you are that and you want to help us out, let us know!

Like always everyone, today is a new day for creation!

-TrainerWalker


----------

